# Drinking chamomile tea and peppermint tea during tww



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had my embryo transfer today. They are 2 day 3 embryos.  
My question is: does anyone know for sure if it is okay to drink chamomile and peppermint tea during the tww?
I drink loads of tea (up to 1 litre per day) but realised today that this might be a bit much? I know its not good to drink coffee or anything else with caffeine in it but not sure about chamomile tea? When I google it some say its fine and others its not??

If anyone knows, that would be fantastic  

Thank you xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Why wouldn't you drink that type of tea? It's best to avoid caffeine (ie coffee, black tea, cola, red bull...) everything else is fine!!


----------



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you  

That's fantastic and good to know! I will keep enjoying my tea then xx


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

I've read herbal teas are fine in moderation. I switched to decaf tea and herbal teas, and just do more alternating of herbal teas than I might normally so I'm not having loads of the same type.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I think you have to avoid Sage and Parsley tea and possibly raspberry or raspberry leaf? 

Some herbal/fruit teas aren't recommended so best do a quick bit of research first 

I can't think I have read anything negative about those 2 you mention but as always do check first 

Good luck!

L x


----------



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I will have my teas in moderation then   x


----------



## BeckyA (Mar 10, 2013)

I have read that you just need to avoid herbal teas with hibuscus as it can induce miscarriage. So, you should be ok with peppermint and camomile,but check the ingredients. I drink peppermint tea during the 2ww.

Good luck!


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Also you shouldn't have more than two cups of any type of herbal tea each day, so if you have a total of four cups, split into 2x camomile and 2 x peppermint. Avoid lichorish and raspberry leaf and fennel. The less ingredients the better is a good rule. None of the harsh 'detox' ones!

nettle is ok, said to be very nutritious. Dandelion coffee is another good one!


----------

